# Harry's Hobbies, track info



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

Racing will start up again jan 9. Trach opens at 10am. Also, will be stocking the new Pro-Z Chassis kits. Everyone have a safe and happy holiday from everyone at Harry's Hobbies.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

All right all you mini-z and 18 scale racers we will start runing regular races in 05 starting with Jan. 9th so bring them out and lets have fun. Pratice time is over Harry said if we only race two there still will be races so dont let me and Tom M. rule the track ya'll show up and have some fun. Racing will start at 1:00pm and reg. will be at 12:00. Call the store if you need more info. (904) 288-6929 They will try to chang the track each week to change up the racing A little bit. So come one come all and race your micro's and mini's at Harrys. Also call foe directions if your not sure where to go.
Thanks,
John


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

You and Tom rule the track? Is it time for some smack talk.I'll looking foward to racing the two local hot shoes.Opps I'M local to and my RC18T is almost- your right John those front shock spring holders do get lost quickly.I know how you fixed it but I want to keep my stock for now.See you on the 9th.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

The last pratice will be this sunday. If you want to check out you car and get the bugs out this weekend will be your last chance to do so.
Thanks,
John


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

When I get 10 orders or more for p.t. I will order more. Please let me know asap how many you would like and when I get 10 I will order. The first two orders I paid for them up front. I would like to get at lest 1/2 up front before I order agian.
Thanks,
John
P.S. Please e-mail with your orders. [email protected]


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

All right all you mini-z and 18 scale racers we will start runing regular races in 05 starting with Jan. 9th so bring them out and lets have fun. Pratice time is over Harry said if we only race two there still will be races so dont let me and Tom M. rule the track ya'll show up and have some fun. Racing will start at 1:00pm and reg. will be at 12:00. Call the store if you need more info. (904) 288-6929 They will try to chang the track each week to change up the racing A little bit. So come one come all and race your micro's and mini's at Harrys. Also call foe directions if your not sure where to go.
Thanks,
John


----------

